# Made my own ETSY store



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

TaDa!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/WhereDreamsAreMade

Now how the heck do I get people to visit it? lol!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice. How does etsy work? I learned of that site through here but haven't read about what percentage is taken from sales etc. Good luck with the store maybe I'll join you in the plunge


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I am not the right person to ask, haha! Yesterday was my first day dabbling in the site...the store was free, then I had to pay .20 cents for each item listed...hopefully someone with more experience can give us some more tips


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Looked at your site...your shipping prices are very high ($30????) You also need more than you've got up there. It does take time for folks to find you. zYour product is quite unique so that will help.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Oh goodness, thank you! That was supposed to be FREE shipping, or $10 shipping out of the US. I fixed it


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Lindsay,
Congratulations on opening your Etsy shop! 
There are lots of ways to get people to find your shop on Etsy. You can add people to your 'circle', favorite things you like, promote, create treasury lists and so much more - add a link to your shop in your signature link on HT - it all helps people find your shop. 
Looked at your shop, your search terms & tags are great (that is half of people finding you). Something you should add is your shop policies (explains how you ship, accept payment, etc.). 
Getting more items listed in your shop is important too - you show a few different designs of stuffed animals in your additional pictures of the single listing you currently have - since it only costs $0.20 to list an item, I would list these as separete listings as well. It would show off all you can do at a glance, plus would get you that many more chances at being found.
You can get ideas by looking at my Etsy shop in my signature link - and in the shops included in the link below:
Check out the thread I started on Etsy, there are lots of questions answered on there, as well as some tips & tricks. Please post a link to your shop there, along with all the others who have posted theirs!  

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=415143 

Wes917 - Etsy takes 3% of your sales, PayPal takes 4% (I think). It only costs $0.20 to list any item of any value for 3 months on Etsy - very affordable.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Happychick - thanks. I'm assuming you mentioned debate takes 3% and PayPal 4%. That is a good deal for $0.20 for three months. I wonder how the market for hand tied flies for fishing will be. Guess I have my weekend research project LOL. One more question how is payment made. Is PayPal a payment option there? Thanks again.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

You're very welcome Wes917! :thumb:
PayPal is the best & preferred payment method on Etsy. But you can also accept money orders (certified bank checks), and cash (though I don't think cash would be such a secure idea). You can select which options you want, and totally exclude the ones you don't. I currently only accept PayPal because its quick, safe and easy. However if a buyer contacts me wanting to do a bank check, I will allow it because they have taken the time to contact me so I know they are serious.
Etsy is working on making 'direct checkout' possible for buyers to make purchases with their credit cards...Personally I don't know how that differs from buyers using their credit cards through PayPal though...

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Oak Leaf (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh, I love the idea of paying directly with a credit card over Paypal! Glad to hear they're looking into the option.

Congrats on the new Etsy shop! Looks great!


----------

